# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Nucleoplasty

## ida

hallo , allemaal
wie heefd er een nucleoplasty behandeling gehad
en helpt het 

groetjes ida

----------


## aad602

Hoi Ida,

Heb je inmiddels een nucleoplasty gehad? Wat zijn je ervaringen tot nu toe?

Ik onderga er vanavond een onder algehele narcose in een prive kliniek.

----------


## linda69

Hallo, ik ben linda en wil graag weten hoe het jullie vergaan is?

Gr Linda

----------


## katje45

Hallo Linda,

Ken iemand die deze behandeling heeft ondergaan en veel baad heeft gehad bij deze behandeling. Het was een sportief iemand die door een uitpuilende kern haast niets meer kon. Nadat hij deze behandeling had ondergaan heeft hij zijn ( sportieve) leven weer op kunnen pakken.
Heb helaas voor jou geen contact meer met deze persoon, dus weet niet hoe het nu jaren later is.
Wens je heel veel sterkte met het nemen van een beslissing!
Probeer alles goed tegen elkaar af te wegen.

----------

